# Video Tutorials



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm sure someone will find these useful!

*How to wash your car*






*How to clean your wheels*






*How to dry your car*






*How to clay your car*






*How to clean the Interior*






*How to use a PC*






Feel free to make a sticky


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Very useful Luke, thank you. 

All links lead to same video.!!


----------



## chargedvr6 (Apr 7, 2007)

great video mate i want a pc lol


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

djohn said:


> Very useful Luke, thank you.
> 
> All links lead to same video.!!


fixed


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

good videos, thanks for sharing.

I just can't understand how one can "apply moderate pressure with a speed or 3-4" with the PC, and keep it spinning! Mine tends to keal over and die with the slightest amount of pressure. Nightmare...


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

Jimmeh said:


> good videos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I just can't understand how one can "apply moderate pressure with a speed or 3-4" with the PC, and keep it spinning! Mine tends to keal over and die with the slightest amount of pressure. Nightmare...


What Transformer do you have it may not be powerful enough. whats the KVA rating ?


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

This should be a sticky as video always helps....

Nice one!


----------



## trueno86 (May 30, 2006)

ah, new to all this. thanx for the post


----------

